# ROM With Greatest Performance (while upgrading features)



## lunarmoog (Sep 28, 2011)

Hello, I recently successfully flashed my Showcase to an unofficial CM10 ROM. However, I found my phone soon started lagging significantly. I am curious what others find to be the best ROM for these phones, prioritizing performance and minimizing internal storage usage. A ROM that upgrades the featureset from stock would be preferred, but if there is a Gingerbread or Froyo ROM that significantly improves performance at the expense of features, I am still interested. I'd like to make the phone useful for apps and multiplayer games. I'll be using it without wireless service, like a litle tablet.

Any and all opinions are greatly appreciated! Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## skepticmisfit (Jul 10, 2013)

Check out Helly Bean on the fascinatemtd, you can get it on XDA. it's really fast, has a good portion of features, and works well. currently it's based off of android 4.3 jelly bean.


----------



## penguinxenjoi (Dec 1, 2013)

lunarmoog said:


> Hello, I recently successfully flashed my Showcase to an unofficial CM10 ROM. However, I found my phone soon started lagging significantly. I am curious what others find to be the best ROM for these phones, prioritizing performance and minimizing internal storage usage. A ROM that upgrades the featureset from stock would be preferred, but if there is a Gingerbread or Froyo ROM that significantly improves performance at the expense of features, I am still interested. I'd like to make the phone useful for apps and multiplayer games. I'll be using it without wireless service, like a litle tablet.
> 
> Any and all opinions are greatly appreciated! Thanks very much in advance.


Anything GeeWiz over on xda. The developer has a geewiz ROM on 2.3, 4.1, and 4.2.2

I'm using gee wiz 2.8/2.9 (Gingerbread 2.3) because gingerbread works so much better than jelly bean. It's a good ROM and I like it because it's like stock Verizon 2.3 ROM except no bloat ware, it's deodexed, and you can over clock to 1.2 GHz if you also flash the kernel that comes with it. It is also pre-rooted. If your reading this check it out. I recommend the 2.3 gee wiz over 4.2 because you can multi task better on 2.3 due to less ram being eaten up in the background (ram usage is still low for a 4.2 rom). I never tried the 4.1 ROM because I didn't figure out about it until I had already flashed 2.3 and installed a bunch of apps on it.

With gee wiz you can actually have a live wallpaper set without worrying about it affecting performance because the ROMs ram usage is already low.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## challenger (Nov 7, 2012)

I know this is something I should be able to find but I've been trying without success. I have a C-Spire Showcase that I want to use on the US Cellular network. I bought it as a backup for my Mesmerize in case it takes a dump.

An answer to this would be much appreciated.


----------

